# Guys who are 19-20 yr old virgins, still haven't had a first girlfriend, outcome?



## Chef_Sean (Sep 15, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> well, great, thought there were decent people on here but man you guys are some grade A pricks


Honestly what will happen if you believe is over the years more and more girls will respect you for it. Sure, some will scoff at you for it. Everyone wants to be thought of as attractive, even an INFP. The way I thought about it was this, do you want to interest from the girl who just wants to sleep with you or the one that might want to marry you?

Being an INFP, I think you know the answer, of-course I'm generalizing according to myself. You can get any slut to like you with a bottle of beer, no offence to the 'good' girls on here. Probably the reason why you're getting some grief from other posters could be the fact that you don't appreciate your uniqueness in the fact that you're likely in the rare percent of virgins being your age. 

You may think you want to have sex, but if you really wanted to, your subconscious would have told you to say and do the right things to make it happen tonight. Kinda like me when I tried to have sex a couple times before it actually happened. I thought I wanted it, but every time I tried, I couldn't even get it up because obviously it's the last thing my subconscious wanted. 

Don't be so eager to conform yourself to the pressures of losing your virginity. It's a sacred thing and being an INFP, if you give that part of yourself to someone, you're genuinely giving them part of your soul and YOU NEVER GET IT BACK! - premise being on breaking up with them. That's why in my estimation it's really unrealistic for an INFP to sleep around. Someone else could chime in since I'm only talking about myself here. 
I not only was a virgin till 28, but I never had a girlfriend till then either. You'll be just fine, believe me, lol. 

The probable outcome of a man who's in this position is unknown. Ain't life great  

The ego boost you receive will be when you meet those really genuine sweethearts in this world that will respect you more than you can possibly imagine for being you.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

nice poll...........


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> well, great, thought there were decent people on here but man you guys are some grade A pricks


Given that a player is someone who basically treats women as objects who solely exist for their own gratification, it would be likely that someone who wishes to be one would be more aptly described as a "prick".

Just saying.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Mmmhmmm. Pretty much the main reason why I've been pissy in your threads, HappyHours.

Misogyny is the worst, like we need any more of it.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> well, great, thought there were decent people on here but man you guys are some grade A pricks


We are decent people, but you came to us for advice, so we gave you our advice, we're older than you, more experienced than you,we know there's a right way to go about relationships, and a wrong way. You can take our advice, or not take our advice. The choice is yours. Listening is a skill that needs to be developed,and sometimes one needs to hit rock bottom before they are willing to see what is so apparent to other people. That too, the choice is yours. If you decide not to take our advice, fine, but don't come to us with threads in the form of a question, and then not like our answers, and tell us.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

This whole 'player' thing seems like severe overcompensation.

I admire men who wait it out, it shows they care more about what they think of themselves than what others think of them.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Olena said:


> This whole 'player' thing seems like severe overcompensation.
> 
> I admire men who wait it out, it shows they care more about what they think of themselves than what others think of them.


ya, not that type of guy


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

well I guess rather than ask for pity on here I will get my degree, work on my game, work on myself, work on improving things about myself, move out of this small town and pursue my goal of being a casanova, it is an uphill battle but I have had those throughout my life

this thread was a disaster along with most others, I was trying to start on here with a good rep but seems as if I have alienated a lot of people

being a casanova is a goal of mines which I will not abandon but I will make no more mentions of it after this


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

My advice to you:
1. Find a wall. Preferably concrete or brick, but any would work fine, really.
2. Stand about 30 feet away from said wall, facing towards it.
3. Sprint toward this wall, with your head tilted slightly forward. 
4. Repeat steps 2-3 until enlightened.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

TheWaffle said:


> My advice to you:
> 1. Find a wall. Preferably concrete or brick, but any would work fine, really.
> 2. Stand about 30 feet away from said wall, facing towards it.
> 3. Sprint toward this wall, with your head tilted slightly forward.
> 4. Repeat steps 2-3 until enlightened.


screw it,

outta this topic i go

i would think a higher ranking member would be a tad bit more amiable


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

Honestly I've always been in the fringe since so many people view me as this evil atheist and my ENTP type which makes me take things jovially also annoys most types that want to analyze and judge most situations. So I have observed that most girls go for the asshole types and that has created a lot of resentment in me. 

I do understand I am a physically attractive person but I have a lot of contempt towards the other sex and I am an exigent person so right now I'm going through a casanova stint since I want to hurt girls for always choosing the ass hole type, I want them to stop taking for granting their bff guy friend that has been in love with them since they first became friends. I want to take their hearts out of their chest and replace with a time bomb just like they have done to him. Being in both situations I understand the game they play and how they hurt them, maybe by taking them over the top they'll understand how it feels to be cast aside.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Mhhmm.
And I want to kill all the guys who go for the slutty girls. They ignore the discrete people like me, who have more to offer both intellectually and morally, and go for the bitchy, high-maintenance type girls who only want their money.

Oh wait, no... I don't feel that way, I understand that any guy who would ignore me and go for the simple, normal, bitchy girl isn't someone I'd like to be with in the first place, so instead of becoming a bitter misandrist, I will focus on improving my positive qualities and wait patiently for the right guy to come along instead of ruining myself and thus ruining my chances of getting with the right guy.


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

You Sir Name said:


> Mhhmm.
> And I want to kill all the guys who go for the slutty girls. They ignore the discrete people like me, who have more to offer both intellectually and morally, and go for the bitchy, high-maintenance type girls who only want their money.
> 
> Oh wait, no... I don't feel that way, I understand that any guy who would ignore me and go for the simple, normal, bitchy girl isn't someone I'd like to be with in the first place, so instead of becoming a bitter misandrist, I will focus on improving my positive qualities and wait patiently for the right guy to come along instead of ruining myself and thus ruining my chances of getting with the right guy.


That is the best attitude to have. It's constructive, progressive, and open. I like it.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Zombie Jesus said:


> Most probable outcome is that he'll register on an internet forum and spam it with pointless threads in a vain attempt to gauge how attractive he is, to satisfy his ego and salve his deep deep insecurities.


I once came across a guy like that (I never once conversed with him) who claimed to be married, had a child, and had another one on the way. And even if he really was married and had a child with another one on the way, it's obvious he doesn't really care about them since he likes to waste his free time on the internet trolling people and getting his ego fed by his followers.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Ouch, the statistics are looking bad for my friend who is 27 and never had a gf or sex. On the bright-side, 40 is only 13 years away for him at this point. D:

I'll probably be single the remainder of my life, though. The converse of this poll is that having gf/sex by that age doesn't necessarily mean life turns out great or that you find women with ease.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

You Sir Name said:


> Mhhmm.
> And I want to kill all the guys who go for the slutty girls. They ignore the discrete people like me, who have more to offer both intellectually and morally, and go for the bitchy, high-maintenance type girls who only want their money.
> 
> Oh wait, no... I don't feel that way, I understand that any guy who would ignore me and go for the simple, normal, bitchy girl isn't someone I'd like to be with in the first place, so instead of becoming a bitter misandrist, I will focus on improving my positive qualities and wait patiently for the right guy to come along instead of ruining myself and thus ruining my chances of getting with the right guy.


I feel like this was directed at me. Let me just say something, I was a late bloomer and I started getting interest from girls later at 17 or so. I tried really hard to be loving to them but before I bloomed they showed little to no interest. So right now that I am doing well I feel like they don't deserve the love I have to offer, now this is something that I apply to the condescending girls and depending on how they threat others. If I meet a girl who is nice enough that I don't have a past with it'll probably be a different story and I'd try to work out some relationship but if I go out with a girl who expects me to buy her drinks at the bar I'll do that but afterwards I'm going to use her like she used me....


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Souljorn said:


> I feel like this was directed at me. Let me just say something, I was a late bloomer and I started getting interest from girls later at 17 or so. I tried really hard to be loving to them but before I bloomed they showed little to no interest. So right now that I am doing well I feel like they don't deserve the love I have to offer, now this is something that I apply to the condescending girls and depending on how they threat others. If I meet a girl who is nice enough that I don't have a past with it'll probably be a different story and I'd try to work out some relationship but if I go out with a girl who expects me to buy her drinks at the bar I'll do that but afterwards I'm going to use her like she used me....


You'll hurt yourself by being bitter towards others, while actually inflicting very little damage/change on the whole of things. Only positive energy can proactively change others for the better. Yet even then, positive attitudes are only adopted by those who are ready to receive them.


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree, bitterness only breeds bitterness. You should let go of what others do and let karma take care of it. Not saying you shouldn't defend yourself and others in the moment if you need to, but petty things should be let go. They have little use to anyone.


----------



## Chef_Sean (Sep 15, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> well I guess rather than ask for pity on here I will get my degree, work on my game, work on myself, work on improving things about myself, move out of this small town and pursue my goal of being a casanova, it is an uphill battle but I have had those throughout my life
> 
> this thread was a disaster along with most others, I was trying to start on here with a good rep but seems as if I have alienated a lot of people
> 
> being a casanova is a goal of mines which I will not abandon but I will make no more mentions of it after this


Bloody hell, I should have checked his personality type before wasting my time giving advice. ESTJ, lol. No point, he's out to abuse women, despite saying it a more politically correct way. Guys like this that make being an athlete rough. Love the sports, not most of the tools that play them. No morals what so ever. Wonder if you have a sister? If so, are you cool with guys like you screwing with her?

I really hope not.


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

I believe a book should be judged by its contents rather than its location in the library. I feel the same about this particular book though, the plot twist is horrible!


----------



## Chef_Sean (Sep 15, 2011)

Sequestrum said:


> I believe a book should be judged by its contents rather than its location in the library. I feel the same about this particular book though, the plot twist is horrible!


Yeah, only I play a lot of team sports and experience 'plots' like this repeatedly and I'M TIRED of hearing them brag in the locker room about what I'd call using and abusing women. No respect what so ever. And guess what, as a result all these women walk around with a scowl on their face and treat nice guys like crap.


----------



## Chef_Sean (Sep 15, 2011)

Razare said:


> Ouch, the statistics are looking bad for my friend who is 27 and never had a gf or sex. On the bright-side, 40 is only 13 years away for him at this point. D:
> 
> I'll probably be single the remainder of my life, though. The converse of this poll is that having gf/sex by that age doesn't necessarily mean life turns out great or that you find women with ease.


Considering I just read through the entire thread again and didn't see anyone who was 27 and never had gf or sex, I'd just like to say, you need to get your eyes checked and read it again. I said that I didn't have sex or gf until 28  As in did, lol. And plenty since then. I was an athlete going for pro soccer and that's all I did, to the point of pissing off friends because I never had any time to hangout. Always training. I turned down a lot of sex before 28 and still do. LOL, this was my best attempt not to lash out defensively. 
This may have sounded a bit rash, but I'm partially pissed because of this joker running the thread and don't like it when someone doesn't actually read what I say when it's sitting right their.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

Razare said:


> You'll hurt yourself by being bitter towards others, while actually inflicting very little damage/change on the whole of things. Only positive energy can proactively change others for the better. Yet even then, positive attitudes are only adopted by those who are ready to receive them.


This mentality makes no difference when society rewards promiscuity and sex appeal. Hollywood has created a generation of people who give little to no value to personality and rewards people's appearance. You might want to believe that karma will get them eventually and it'll but to me I'm being the deliverance of karma to them. Have you ever had a girl hit on you while the guy she's on a date with is standing 5 feet away looking flustered? Have you ever been hanging out with a girl laying with her in bed while she has her roomate go buy her beer so she can share it with me while talking badly about him when you can clearly see that he loves her much more than you do at that point? 

I hate that bc not long ago i was in this people's shoe feeling the same way as they do so why should i try to make this people happy when they display so little regard to the people that actually love them. I mean after i see that it is a really big turn off to me so I might seem like a dick but the way they behave give me a justification to act this way. now if I start hanging out with a new girl and she's a decent person who respect others and don't use them for their feelings then I'll treat them properly.

I know this is a rather harsh way to be, but I've been hurt and I think they deserve the pain they want to have bc if they wanted happiness they'd try to go with the people who have proved time and time again that they have all the love in the world to give them.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

just to add, my best friend had a girlfriend he told me he wanted to marry a week later she disappeared for a month. The next month she started dating him again and almost immediately started calling me daily to hang out. Later on she told me that she did that bc she was in love with me and she wanted to hang out with me and she thought the only way to be closer to me was through dating him. So yeah how would this type of situations make you be but a little insensitive....


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

Chef_Sean said:


> Yeah, only I play a lot of team sports and experience 'plots' like this repeatedly and I'M TIRED of hearing them brag in the locker room about what I'd call using and abusing women. No respect what so ever. And guess what, as a result all these women walk around with a scowl on their face and treat nice guys like crap.


Again, I agree with your core tenants, but you are making sweeping generalizations here. Some women are very strong, and I know for a fact that they don't let assholes like that get them down. My own mother was single most of my life, and she met assholes who used her too. I watched and saw first hand the damage this caused, I spent a lot of my time comforting her up until I became a rotten teenager. I wanted to beat the crap out of the guys myself too, it really made me angry. My mom was a strong woman though, she never gave up no matter what happened. She never walked around with a scowl or treated anyone poorly, especially not 'nice guys'.

Again, I agree with your heart on these things, really want to stress that, but I strongly suggest you always remember the exceptions. Just because your experience shows that those guys are mostly abusive doesn't mean they all are, just because you have seen women change for the worse because of it, doesn't mean they all do.

I'm not saying this just to argue with you, I just want to help you see the big picture of things.


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

Souljorn said:


> This mentality makes no difference when society rewards promiscuity and sex appeal. Hollywood has created a generation of people who give little to no value to personality and rewards people's appearance. You might want to believe that karma will get them eventually and it'll but to me I'm being the deliverance of karma to them. Have you ever had a girl hit on you while the guy she's on a date with is standing 5 feet away looking flustered? Have you ever been hanging out with a girl laying with her in bed while she has her roomate go buy her beer so she can share it with me while talking badly about him when you can clearly see that he loves her much more than you do at that point?
> 
> I hate that bc not long ago i was in this people's shoe feeling the same way as they do so why should i try to make this people happy when they display so little regard to the people that actually love them. I mean after i see that it is a really big turn off to me so I might seem like a dick but the way they behave give me a justification to act this way. now if I start hanging out with a new girl and she's a decent person who respect others and don't use them for their feelings then I'll treat them properly.
> 
> I know this is a rather harsh way to be, but I've been hurt and I think they deserve the pain they want to have bc if they wanted happiness they'd try to go with the people who have proved time and time again that they have all the love in the world to give them.


We've all been hurt. Trust me, you are not the hand of karma. Society does not reward these people. If you give in to that sort of thinking, then you are letting the media control you just as much as they are. Do you see the people here acting like that? Using and abusing people? Give me a break. I have been hurt far worse than you, I have been bled of my money by a woman who I thought loved me. My sisters threw me out of my own house after my mother died from cancer when I was 17 because I was the 'liked' one. People who I trusted took what little money my mother left me when she died when I tried to help them out of a bad situation. I could go on.

Do you see me acting like the hand of god, dealing vengeance on them? No. My sister, is now a drug addict beyond saving, she's been dealt a cruel hand by following the path she chose. My old girlfriend is losing her friends left and right to fits of jealousy and control, she is in a pitiful state that even I have almost felt bad enough to help her again (but won't). The guy who 'borrowed' my inheritance money? Who knows where he is, he seemed to have disappeared from all of my friends lives.

Stop wallowing in your own self-pity, it will not do you or anyone else any good. Everyone will eventually reap what they sow, and you are sowing the seeds of hatred. Is that really what you want? Find a place to kick up your feet and don't take other peoples crap. Other than that, there is no need to add any more suffering to the world than there already is.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

@Sequestrum what you say is true and I do agree with it however I am saddened by the superficiality of all of it. I do want to love and be loved but people just want to use one another and I just don't want to be the vulnerable one. I don't want to be a destroyer nor a victim I want to find happiness but unfortunately every time I find something I like I feel like I'm stepping on toes because people often misled one another to get what they want. I post here bc I like most peoples mentality that are here, I have created this persona which is not necessarily who I am deep down but it keeps me sane while i deal with the pain in my heart. Maybe I am just afraid to love for now but I am sure things will work out.

Maybe because I have to constantly lie about myself to be liked is the root of my resentment, I have learned quickly that I can't talk about my lack of religion where I live or people will simply stop talking to me. I know deep down if it feels right I'll stick to it but right now I haven't found anything I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

Souljorn said:


> @Sequestrum what you say is true and I do agree with it however I am saddened by the superficiality of all of it. I do want to love and be loved but people just want to use one another and I just don't want to be the vulnerable one. I don't want to be a destroyer nor a victim I want to find happiness but unfortunately every time I find something I like I feel like I'm stepping on toes because people often misled one another to get what they want. I post here bc I like most peoples mentality that are here, I have created this persona which is not necessarily who I am deep down but it keeps me sane while i deal with the pain in my heart. Maybe I am just afraid to love for now but I am sure things will work out.
> 
> Maybe because I have to constantly lie about myself to be liked is the root of my resentment, I have learned quickly that I can't talk about my lack of religion where I live or people will simply stop talking to me. I know deep down if it feels right I'll stick to it but right now I haven't found anything I'm comfortable with.


You can be yourself around here and no one will hate you. When I looked at what you said, I saw someone that I used to be. That is part of why I got so angry, when I was in that state, I was very harmful to myself rather than to others, and it did me no good. You'll only dig the scars deeper that way. The way I see it, you are you, and they are them. Let them be who they are and you be who you are. If you learn to find value in others despite their flaws you will enrich yourself at the same time while bringing out the best in others.. hopefully. Not everyone will react the way you like, but you can at least try and move on if it doesn't work out.

I'm sorry you've been hurt, it really sucks, I know, and it takes a long time to heal. Truth be told, I will never feel better about those things, but pain is how I relate to others and where I draw my understanding of others from. You can take solace at least in that.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Souljorn said:


> Have you ever had a girl hit on you while the guy she's on a date with is standing 5 feet away looking flustered?


She asked him to go get something from her car and then she started showing interest in me. It's her problem as far as I'm concerned. And the guy's problem for dating someone like that.



> Have you ever been hanging out with a girl laying with her in bed while she has her roomate go buy her beer so she can share it with me while talking badly about him when you can clearly see that he loves her much more than you do at that point?


Nope, but my ex would talk shit about me to other guys while we were together, instead of to my face. Yet then to my face she'd only profess the deepest of love... so I was largely unaware of there being a problem until she cheated on me. Not exactly the same situation, but similar. I've forgiven her. She'll never find happiness in a relationship until she changes her behavior. So I don't really see why I should pursue revenge on her or anyone else.

My previous post was supplied for your sake, not the sake of those women you're trying to hurt. Do what you want, I just wanted to share my viewpoint that there's a personal consequence to enacting revenge.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Chef_Sean said:


> Considering I just read through the entire thread again and didn't see anyone who was 27 and never had gf or sex, I'd just like to say, you need to get your eyes checked and read it again. I said that I didn't have sex or gf until 28  As in did, lol. And plenty since then. I was an athlete going for pro soccer and that's all I did, to the point of pissing off friends because I never had any time to hangout. Always training. I turned down a lot of sex before 28 and still do. LOL, this was my best attempt not to lash out defensively.
> This may have sounded a bit rash, but I'm partially pissed because of this joker running the thread and don't like it when someone doesn't actually read what I say when it's sitting right their.


What are you talking about? My post had nothing to do with you... I was merely commenting on the current pole results.

The 27 year old friend I'm referring to is my best friend (online friend) who lives in Australia. He's 27 and never got any, so I really feel for him. He's thought about escorts but even I wouldn't be comfortable doing something like that.

Maybe you thought I was replying to you or something? I wasn't.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Turns out he's an introverted gay guy who was in the closet for 20-ish years

true story


I dunno the final outcome yet, but he deserves a loving boyfriend


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

TheWaffle said:


> My advice to you:
> 1. Find a wall. Preferably concrete or brick, but any would work fine, really.
> 2. Stand about 30 feet away from said wall, facing towards it.
> 3. Sprint toward this wall, with your head tilted slightly forward.
> 4. Repeat steps 2-3 until enlightened.


I want to think this a million times...


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

I was a virgin for longer than I'd care to admit (21- had a few chances at 20). It seemed damned near impossible, like something was wrong with me. Up until 20 or so years there didn't even seem to be opportunities. I wasn't even concerned for me, more just how I would appear to the rest of society/family/friends. Then when i was having drinks at a friends flat one saturday night a girl was staying there the night and we got talking/touching etc. and the rest is history. *

Point is, anything can happen on any given day. I've had a few partners since and have settled down with someone. A few years ago this seemed impossible.

Unfortunately you really need to have sex to realise it isn't the be all, end all. It's unfortunate that you can't really *know it* for sure beforehand, because it'd save a lot of people a lot of distress. Keep your cool and it'll happen, make sure you don't spend ALL your time in front of the computer like I like to do though, because you have to get out there a little bit. 



* At this time I was a little fucked in the head and the girl was a few years older than me, so I was a bit confused by it all and maybe shouldn't have, but it sure felt good at the time.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Souljorn said:


> So right now that I am doing well I feel like they don't deserve the love I have to offer, now this is something that I apply to the condescending girls and depending on how they threat others.


The only way this makes sense is if you believe all girls are part of a larger hive mind..



> If I meet a girl who is nice enough that I don't have a past with it'll probably be a different story and I'd try to work out some relationship but if I go out with a girl who expects me to buy her drinks at the bar I'll do that but afterwards I'm going to use her like she used me....


This is somewhat more understandable, but using people probably won't get you closer to what you want.. it'll just be a jerk move (however jerkish they are). So why bother? There are better things to do with your time than punish people according to your morals.


----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

Sequestrum said:


> We've all been hurt. Trust me, you are not the hand of karma. Society does not reward these people. If you give in to that sort of thinking, then you are letting the media control you just as much as they are. Do you see the people here acting like that? Using and abusing people? Give me a break. I have been hurt far worse than you, I have been bled of my money by a woman who I thought loved me. My sisters threw me out of my own house after my mother died from cancer when I was 17 because I was the 'liked' one. People who I trusted took what little money my mother left me when she died when I tried to help them out of a bad situation. I could go on.
> 
> Do you see me acting like the hand of god, dealing vengeance on them? No. My sister, is now a drug addict beyond saving, she's been dealt a cruel hand by following the path she chose. My old girlfriend is losing her friends left and right to fits of jealousy and control, she is in a pitiful state that even I have almost felt bad enough to help her again (but won't). The guy who 'borrowed' my inheritance money? Who knows where he is, he seemed to have disappeared from all of my friends lives.
> 
> Stop wallowing in your own self-pity, it will not do you or anyone else any good. Everyone will eventually reap what they sow, and you are sowing the seeds of hatred. Is that really what you want? Find a place to kick up your feet and don't take other peoples crap. Other than that, there is no need to add any more suffering to the world than there already is.


I hope this is true because,this might be one of the best things I've read on this website. The OP should read it too. Might help him too...or all of us.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

It's possible to get a late start & end up ok. I was married at 27 & I'd only been dating for 5 years. My first 2 girlfriends weren't interested in sex. At least with me. The reason I was 22 on my first date is that no woman is interested in an insecure, self-loathing INFP with a low self-esteem, no direction & psychological baggage. That was me in my 20's. I grew out of it though. I quit putting women on a pedestal & needing them like a drug. And that's when they noticed me. I'd guess most dateless virgins in their 20's go through a similar process. It sucks that we're wired for sex, love & companionship but have to wait 10 years or more before it happens. During the wait we can grow or melt down. I did some of both. Frankly the hardest years of my life by far were 19-23. Glad that's over. I wouldn't want to go through that again, even to be young again. Anyway, it's about patience & personal growth until it happens. And not settling for the first one to fall for you if she's trouble, like I did.


----------



## The Prince (Oct 22, 2011)

Learn to play the game or have the mind to change the rules. Thats about all your choices.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

honestly, if I am living out on my own and if it is not lost by the age of 22, I am indeed finding a way to get an escort and losing it because 22 is just too late


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

This thread is still going?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> honestly, if I am living out on my own and if it is not lost by the age of 22, *I am indeed finding a way to get an escort* and losing it because 22 is just too late


they're not that hard to find. just google search for local escort agencies and call up the number.


----------

